# Think cortisol is "bad" for you?



## Sully (Jun 2, 2017)

Well, think again. It's just not that simple. Here's a great analysis of several studies done on glucocorticoid administration as a performance enhancer. Read it, then do some more research, then draw your own conclusions. There's plenty of additional reading linked to from the overview. 


Overlooked and Hushed Up?! The 10-20% Performance Gain From Short-Term Glucocorticoid ('Dex', 'Pred' & Co) Use - SuppVersity: Nutrition and Exercise Science for Everyone


----------



## Jeetsun (Jul 23, 2017)

Great article, nice find! A lot of people seem to think they need to destroy their cortisol to make gains and stay lean, rather than to keep it range.


----------

